# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Additional Printer Folders

## Eddie

We are in the process of gradually adding new folders for specific printer manufacturers.  Currently we have Peachy Printer, MakerBot, Solidoodle, and RepRap.  We will be adding more in the coming days and weeks.  Let me know if you have any particular ones you would like to see.

Ed

----------


## jimc

i run a makergear m2.

----------

